# Stoudamire vs. Wilcox..............



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

I've heard lots and lots of rumors about who the suns should pick. Personally, I think that they really should pick Wilcox. If they picked Stoudamire they would have to wait for him to develope because he does have potential. But Wilcox is already a better player than Amari, and is only about a year older. Wilcox also has a load of potential too. Picking Amari wouldn't be that bad either, here's why. Stoudamire wouldn't make an immediate impact, but at some point he will, when is the question. If they draft Stoudamire they would still do pretty much as bad as this last season, But Amari will be getting better. Then they get another lottery pick. Who do you think they should pick


----------

